# Cat vertical scratching on only smooth surfaces - help



## eddiecats (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new on here so thanks in advance for your help. 

I've had two half siamese/half feral black cat brothers for about a year. They are almost two. They are both indoor cats and have been their entire lives. They are active, get good play time with themselves and with me, and are generally awesome. My problem:

The smaller of the two, also the apparent runt of the litter (they were born and raised in a vet hospital until I adopter them) has for the past two months or so been doing a really weird thing. 

He will go a smooth surface (mirror, some heavy doors, and now my new flat screen TV!) and start sort of super speedy vertical rubbing for as long as he can go until I stop him. I clip their nails, and he's not really extending to them fully to get in there, it's more just repetitive up and down, up and down, really fast. He is doing damage to the TV, so I need to stop him. But I don't know why he's doing it. 

They have three cardboard scratching pads, which they also use. The bigger brother NEVER does this, just the smaller one. I've tried "Stay Away," water sprays, loud noise, all work temp. but he goes right back. Tin Foil and Bubble Wrap work, but now my house looks like I'm scared the government can hear my thoughts, and I can't watch TV through Tin Foil.

Sorry this is so long, but I can't seem to find anything on this in the forum, so I thought I'd be thorough. Again, he's not...scratching, he's speed-rubbing. 

Thanks again for, hopefully, all your help. 

P.S. He does it at night and at the crack of dawn as well, which is killing my sleep. Please help.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

You'll have to let me know if anything works. Rusty does the rubs at night on glass doors, smooth surfaces, and most annoyingly-doors. No damage as he's declawed, but obnoxious! 

Maybe he's playful? Perhaps get him a toy and invite him for a game. I know that Rusty does it as part of his "night crazies". So maybe it's an excess energy thing.

Why don't you get him something smooth to speed rub on, and use cat nip and praise to let him know he's good for doing it there. Water, deterrents, and scolding can show him where you don't want him to do it?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome! The behavior he is exhibiting is an instinctual one and I feel these behaviors are the hardest to modify when they get it into their heads that they must do this. Personally, I think the best option is to remove the opportunity for damage and mount the TV on the wall where he can't reach it. Or set it at the very front of a piece of furniture so he can't get in front of it. _Do secure it to the back of the piece of furniture so it can't be toppled over._
As for waking you at night, can you remove him from where you sleep so you don't hear him doing this? I use a baby noise machine (_set to summer crickets, I'd love frog croakings_) to cover any noises the kitties make when playing in the wee hours and also to cover the noises my husband makes when he rises early for work.
I wish I had better advice for you,
Heidi


----------

